
U.S. Government Admits That Marijuana Kills Cancer Cells - evo_9
http://www.brandnew.hiphop/u-s-government-admits-that-marijuana-kills-cancer-cells-cancer-gov/
======
tired_man
It's about time!

Spread the word to those on the fence about medical use, legalization, and
decriminalization.

For your convenience: [http://goo.gl/1UYj7k](http://goo.gl/1UYj7k)

(that article link is too long to type into an SMS.)

